# TOP TEN THINGS YOU SHOULD NEVER SAY TO A WOMAN DURING AN ARG



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

TOP TEN THINGS YOU SHOULD NEVER SAY TO A WOMAN DURING AN ARGUMENT

10. "Don't you have some laundry to do or something?"

9. "Ohh, you are so cute when you get pissed off."

8. "You're just upset because your ass is beginning to spread."

7."Wait a minute...I get it.. what time of the month is it?"

6. "You sure you don't want to consult the Great Oprah on this one?"

5. "Sorry. I was just picturing you naked."

4. "Whoa, time out honey. Football is on."

3. "Looks like someone had an extra bowl of BEE-AHTCH Flakes this morning."

2. "Is there any way we can do this via e-mail?"

AND THE NUMBER ONE THING YOU SHOULD NEVER SAY TO A WOMAN DURING AN

ARGUMENT...

1."Who are you kidding? We both know that thing ain't loaded".


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hehehe, Yup, used most of those and I'm still married....bruised but still married! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

nice one hound


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

Looks like sound advice to me :lol:


----------

